# Canadian Forces In The World



## RackMaster (Nov 7, 2007)

> More than 1,800 Canadian soldiers, sailors and Air Force personnel are deployed overseas on operational missions. On any given day, about 8,000 Canadian Forces members - one third of our deployable force - are preparing for, engaged in or returning from an overseas mission.
> 
> *Production by Combat Camera


[YOUTUBE]TunOlS2uR-s[/YOUTUBE]

This is an official Canadian Forces video produced by our own Combat Camera.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 7, 2007)

A fairly up to date recruiting video.  
[YOUTUBE]5Y57GZM1kKs[/YOUTUBE]


----------

